# Datsun 100A engine upgrade!IDEAS NEEDED!



## Bandit_blues (Oct 7, 2008)

I got i datsun 100A with the little A10 engine. A simple upgrade would be the A12 but i want more? Anyone knows of any simple engine swap for this model?


----------



## SOSkanesumi ARK (Dec 27, 2008)

sorry bro, but if it wasent a simple swap, id suggest a chevy 350.


----------

